# Apollo 18 (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This found footage moon landing fright flick has been moved to a 1-6-12 opening.

http://apollo18movie.net/


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

this one looks like it will render me sleepless.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That one could be really creepy. It plays into fears about encountering unknown pathogens - and possibly unknown hostiles - under conditions where you can't just call in the military or run to a hospital.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks like another winner.


----------

